# Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?



## Astarod (20. Januar 2014)

Moin ich möchte mir eine neue Hechtpeitsche zulegen und bin auf die beiden gestoßen.
Rolle ist eine Twin Power 4000 ci4.
Hat einer von Euch Erfahrungen mit diesen Ruten?
Zum Einsatz kommen Gummis von 15-25 cm und Wobbler.

Danke im Vorraus#6


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Ich selbst fische die Antares CX 270 XH, zur neuen DX Serie kann ich dir leider nicht viel sagen.
Gummiköder von 16-23 cm lassen sich meiner Meinung nach sehr gut fischen und Jiggen.
Der Blank fällt für Shimanoruten recht straff aus und die Rute ist auch ein wenig kopflastig. Der Vordergriff ist ein wenig dick, allerdings stört mich das nicht wirklich. Die Verarbeitung ist auch ganz gut.
Alles in allem kann ich die Antares immer nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Ich höre immer 25er Gummifisch, dabei sollte man sich darüber im klaren sein, dass so ein 25er Relax z.B., mit 20gr.Kopf etwa 160gr. wiegt!
Und das soll dann mit Ruten geworfen werden, die mit 100gr.WG angegeben sind?

Jürgen


----------



## Astarod (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

25 er sind eher die Ausnahme,die meiste Zeit kommen 15er zum Einsatz mit 10g Köpfen.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Die 25 er kannst du aber ganz vergessen. Ein Wurf mit dem Ding könnte der letzte für die Rute sein.
Belass es einfach mit max. 23 er Gufis. Die gehen noch recht gut.
Allerdings würde ich dir eher die Baitjigger XH empfehlen als die Antares. Ganz besonders dann, wenn du mit deiner Twinpower fischen möchtest. Eine Antares mit so einer leichten Rolle würde sich nicht gut machen. Dann lieber die Baitjigger wenn sie zur Debatte steht. Mir der kannst du dasselbe Köderspektrum fischen und sparst vielleicht noch ein paar Euronen.


----------



## Tino34 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

In der Tat, 25er GuFi ist nichts für die Antares CX XH.bei 23er Gufi ist definitiv Sense. 

 Aber beim 15er GuFi mit nem 12gr Kopf merkst du vom GuFi den "Arsch" wackeln, obwohl die Rute recht straff daher kommt. 

 Die DX liegt bei mir auf meiner Geburtstagswunschliste, habe diese aber noch nicht gefischt. Ein Bekannter von mir hatte diese aber schon mal zum Probewedeln in der Hand gehabt. Ich hoffe ich komme im Februar nochmal zu ihm und kann dann mal auf dem Wasser die DX testen! 
 Der Fore Grip soll bei der DX vom Durchmesser her mehr sein als bei der CX! Dem einen passt's dem anderen vielleicht nicht. Mir war dieser bei der CX eher zu dünn. Ist aber sicherlich reine Geschmackssache bzw. Gewöhnungsfrage!

 Zur Aspire kann ich nichts sagen. Daher kann ich dir bei deiner Frage nicht direkt weiterhelfen, nur ein paar Eindrücke / Anmerkungen meinerseits zur Antares CX geben!

 Mal sehen was noch an Infos kommt!


----------



## Ein_Angler (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Also wer so grosse Köder werfen möchte, kommt um die Shimano Antares Monster oder Fox Rage Terminator Big Bait nicht rum. 
Oder man kauft sich die Low Budget Variante, Savage Gear MPP Predator, die gibts auch mit 170g WG oder so.


----------



## bobbykron (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Hab mit meiner diaflash ex 270xh schon 25er savage gummis mit 25g Kopf voll durchgezogen. Eventl ne alternative für dich.
Aber das Feedback der antares ist echt gut.


----------



## Astarod (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Ich darf mir als Geschenk eine Rute bis 300 Euro aussuchen
Die antares hatte ich schon mal in der Hand und empfand sie als sehr hart.leider gibts bei mir im Umkreis keinen Dealer der mal eben ne aspire hat.hab sogar die aspire dx für unter 300 gefunden aber man findet wenig im Netz über die aspire Serie


----------



## Jamdoumo (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Die Antares ist wesentlich geschmeidger als die Aspire und ich habe sie als etwas weniger Kopflastig empfunden. Die Aspire ist ein reines Brett. Wenn wie Du schreibst auch Wobbler zum einsatz kommen dann nimm die Antares.


----------



## Jamdoumo (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Lese gerade im anderen Thread Du hast die Aspire DX bestellt...Da bin ich mal gespannt...wenn Dir die Antares schon als zu steif vorkam...geht das mit der Aspire in die Butz!

Viel spass! Mach mal Meldung wenn der Stecken da ist...ich hab zu gern Recht!


----------



## Astarod (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Ich fand sie schon hart aber nicht schlechtim Gegensatz zur Speedmaster zb.


----------



## Jamdoumo (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Ich versteh kein Wort drücke Dir aber die Daumen, dass es passt!


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Über einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht bzgl. der Aspire DX würden sich bestimmt einige User freuen. Leider findet man kaum Infos zu der Rute im Netz.
Also wenn du ein wenig Zeit finden solltest, vergiss uns nicht |supergri


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*



> Über einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht bzgl. der Aspire DX würden sich bestimmt einige User freuen.



Dito!

Jürgen


----------



## Astarod (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Deshalb hab ich sie bestellt,es gibt keine Berichte über diese Rute.Also ab ins kalte Wasser Wer nicht wagt....
Ich werde sie testen und mich dann melden!


----------



## Jamdoumo (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Diese Worte aus der Tastatur eines "WelcheRutesollichkaufeThreadErstellers"

#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*



Astarod schrieb:


> Ich werde sie testen und mich dann melden!


Was haste zum Vergleich? Am besten mit mehreren (guten) Alt-Combos dazu ans Wasser, dann ergibt sich sofort was im A<->B Vergleich, spart auch viel Geld wenn man einen neuen schlechteren Stock gar nicht mehr haben und behalten will.


----------



## Astarod (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Ich habe den Vergleich zwischen meiner jetzigen Speedmaster Sea Bass und der neuen Aspire.Wie geschrieben habe ich auch schon die Antares in der Hand gehabt und ein paar Würfe gemacht.Ich wollte eben eine neue straffe und schnelle Rute.Also mal sehen was auf mich zu kommt.


----------



## Jamdoumo (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Und, wie schauts aus?


----------



## Astarod (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Ich warte schon ungeduldig,sie ist gestern versendet worden


----------



## Jamdoumo (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Wo hast Du denn bestellt?


----------



## Astarod (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Herrieden


----------



## Jamdoumo (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Uuuuund?


----------



## Astarod (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Hehe ja sie ist da.
Ich kann noch nicht viel sagen über sie.
So der erste Eindruck ist schon geil,sehr dünner Blank und straff.Top verarbeitet ist sie auch aber ich kann sie ja nicht testen bei dem scheixx Wetter.Wollten eigentlich die kommenden Wochenenden ne Boddentour machen,aber der Hafen in Schaprode ist dicht#q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*



Astarod schrieb:


> So der erste Eindruck ist schon geil,*sehr dünner* Blank und straff.


Das ist doch schon mal ne Aussage, das dünn, nicht das geil 
Kannst Du mal messen an Stellen vorm Griff, Steckung, Spitze, mit Angabe der Position in cm bezüglich der Enden? 
Kann ich dir sagen ob der Stock überhaupt zu was taugen kann ....


----------



## Astarod (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

So ich hoffe,man kann was erkennen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Ja super, auch so einfach gehalten! #6
Auf den ersten 3 Bildern kann man die Blankdurchmesser doch abschätzen. Auf dem 2.Bild - ganz wichtig - hast du da über 10 bis fast 11 mm (Perspektive schwierig) und das ist gut so für eine echte XH. 

Und der Powerlux ist auch schon drin  , interessant.

Der Blank ist gar nicht sooo dünn und schlank, jedenfalls nicht superschlank und dadurch unbrauchbar schwach und aufschwingend.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Sieht doch mal echt schick aus das Rütchen.
Wie siehts denn mit der kopflastigkeit aus, hast du schon mal ne Rolle dran geschraubt?


----------



## Jamdoumo (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Jetzt wirds spannend.....!


----------



## Astarod (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Seht selbst.


----------



## Jamdoumo (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Alter Falter! DAS hätte ich nicht gedacht!


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Na, so kopflastig ist das gute Stück doch nicht, besonders mit ner Ci4 Rolle dran.
Da kann ich dich zum Kauf nur beglückwunschen :m
Ich glaub, ich bestell mir auch eine wenn wieder mal Geld in die Kasse kommt :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

@Talsperrenjäger: jetzt haste aber ein Drehfehler im Hirn, eine schwerere Rolle würde so mehr gegenwirken. 

Die Rute hat einen ausgewachsenen richtigen Korkgriff, auch keinen Twiggy-superdünnen und Spargriff, sondern einen richtigen zum Anpacken. Sieht man schön mit dem Maßband. 
Das bringt gut verteilt einen Masseschwerpunkt in den Griff, der so noch ausreichend für einen Vornegriffhalter gerade noch am Rand balanciert wirken wird, auch bei leichter Rolle. Der Rollenfußgreifer muss wohl noch ein paar Gramm einschieben.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

@ Nordlichtangler... ich verstehe was du meinst, ich hab mich nur falsch ausgedrückt. Eine schwerere Rolle wie ne Stradic z.B.,
würde der Kopflastigkeit ein wenig entgegen wirken. Ist bei meiner Antares auch so, da bevorzuge ich eine schwerere Rolle ab 300g Eigengewicht damit die Kopflastigkeit nicht so bemerkbar ist.

Aber den Griff finde ich ebenfalls recht gut. Müsste von der dicke her wie bei der Antares XH und der Lesath XH sein, die haben meine ich alle so einen.
Hab mit dieser Art von Vordergriff noch nie Probleme gehabt,
meiner Meinung nach viel besser als der dünne Korkgriff der Baitjigger, der ziemlich schnell anfängt zu bröseln.


----------



## Jamdoumo (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Antares 270 xh oder Aspire 270 xh?*

Was neues?


----------

